# deworm question



## CrazyQBRanch (Nov 20, 2008)

Ok, a friend came over with this question and I can not answer so hopefully someone else can.

A local breeder told her she could deworm her gilt with a safe-guard that is for goats. 
She brought the bottle over for me to see and here it is. 
safe-guard (fenbendazole) suspension 10% (100 mg/ml) 

They told her to just double the dose..


Can anyone help here. I have no clue.


----------



## 3kidsomy (Jan 6, 2008)

I would be wary of it, for one thing you can overdose any animal easily on that stuff. I do not know if that is safe for pigs, i would get a horse dewormer paste. Also all of the safeguard products i see for swine is in a feed form, not vaccine. Is the gilt even showing signs of worms anyway?


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is a link to safe guard wormer at valley vet. You will have to open up the link to manufacturer/label information to get directions for it's use, which you should be able to figure the dosage for your product from that. http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30e078bf-7b6a-11d5-a192-00b0d0204ae5


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Also all of the safeguard products i see for swine is in a feed form, not vaccine.


Safeguard doesnt come in a "vaccine " form. Its a liquid or paste given orally. 
It doesnt matter if it says "horse" or "goat" or "swine" as long as you give the proper mg/lb. It's all still Fenbendazole 10% 

For swine , that is about 4.5 mg/lb
For goats, it's 2.3mg/lb, so double the goat dose is correct for swine

That works out to roughly 4.5 ML per 100 lbs if you use the 10% solution

Safeguard is also one of the safest wormers, since it's hard to overdose, and it also kills tapeworms


----------

